
Namecheap: Help Keep Domain Prices in Check - pdq
https://www.namecheap.com/blog/keep-domain-prices-in-check/
======
elmerfud
I'm less concerned about the potential for high prices on those TLDs and more
concerned about the disturbing practice of coordinated censorship by
registrars such as namecheap.

We should be commenting to ICANN that all registrars should be required to
register and domain regardless of it's content. The registrar wouldn't have to
provide secondary services such as hosting, dns, etc... But the actual
registration and pushing of glue records should be required in order to
maintain your status as a registrar.

ICANN is supposed to be operating in the pubic trust, but by handing off
registrations to other entities who ban together to censor undesirable content
they violate that trust by proxy. This is a far more relevant issue for us.

